# Plugin für Lines of Code (loc)?



## Verjigorm (24. Okt 2008)

Gibts irgendein Plugin für Eclipse, welches mir die Lines of Code ausgibt?
Metrics funktioniert leider nur mit Eclipse 3.1

Leider bringt mich google nicht wirklich voran.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## musiKk (24. Okt 2008)

Echt?


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Okt 2008)

Mit 3.3.1.1 gehts bei mir nicht


edit:

Could not insert new word

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1195 Table 'phpbb_search_wordlist' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed

INSERT IGNORE INTO phpbb_search_wordlist (word_text, word_common) VALUES ('bei', 0), ('gehts', 0), ('mir', 0), ('mit', 0), ('nicht', 0)

Line : 225
File : /www0126/www.java-forum.org/de/includes/functions_search.php


----------



## pinhead84 (28. Okt 2008)

Wenn du auch ohne Plugin leben kannst, empfehle ich SLOCCount. Funktioniert auch mit größeren Mengen Quelltext recht zufriedenstellend. Könnte man auch als ANT-Task implementieren, aber mir hat bisher die Ausführung via Kommandozeile genügt.


----------

